# Don't be shy,show me your stri-ations



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 21, 2011)

I was looking at my shelf and I picked up a bottle I dug a few years ago.It is a dark greenish Sietz & Bros, pretty common bottle except for the cool dark striations.I never really cleaned it to well when I dug it so I decided to give it a bath comb its hair and take some pictures.[8D]  
   If you have any cool striations,lets see um.

 Its hard to get the lines to show really good,different light changes it drastically.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 21, 2011)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 21, 2011)

Outside


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 21, 2011)

That one might be tough to beat, Ricky.. I ain't got nuttin on it.. [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> That one might be tough to beat, Ricky.. I ain't got nuttin on it.. [8D]


 
 I didn't say beat it,I just would like to see some others.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 21, 2011)

I was just trying to say it's an amazing bottle.. and that I don't have anything like that, not even a little bit.. unless it's sick..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 21, 2011)

I know I saw some crazy stris over the years on here.
   Thanks Chuck []


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a demijohn with some weird colors. When the global warming receeds a bit maybe I can take it out side for a photo. I tried photographing it in the past but it never photographed well.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> I have a demijohn with some weird colors. When the global warming receeds a bit maybe I can take it out side for a photo. I tried photographing it in the past but it never photographed well.


 
 Yeah tell me about it its in the 90s here and its 7:30 pm
   Cool Id like to see the demi.
    At first I thought my bottle was stained,but no, its in the glass.


----------



## bostaurus (Jul 21, 2011)

Very neat bottle.  Sometimes I think it would be great gather in a collection of bottles with swirls, stripes and bubbles.
 After 3 kids, I personally have some great striations....but the bottle looks better.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 22, 2011)

Rick,
 That is one amazing specimen! Don't ever call it "common" again. That thing would be super sweet if it was a bromo. A green mineral water with swirls of color - nearly as pretty as a puece eagle (if I may use an extreme example).

 I have found one hutch with a little swirl in it. I would have to find it, photograph it, re-size it and post it. (In other words, it ain't happening right now). But if you keep your expectations low enough (its nowhere near yours), I might post it.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 22, 2011)

Okay. This might not work. I found one that I posted elsewhere. Here goes . . .


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 22, 2011)

Yee - Ha. It worked. Check out the little yellow line (of swirl). It circles the bottle three times crossing through the EI in KLEIN and the RL in BURLINGTON.


----------



## SAbottles (Jul 22, 2011)

Talking of swirls, this little blue medicine has a remarkably regular black swirl running round it and the actual blue seems to deepen towards the base:


----------



## SAbottles (Jul 22, 2011)

And this "boat" ink takes swirls to an almost ridiculous length:


----------



## SAbottles (Jul 22, 2011)

These are very collectable in the UK and I know there are some amazing photos, especially of swirley inks on the UK Antique Bottle Forum ; this is certainly the most colourful one I have :


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  SAbottles
> 
> And this "boat" ink takes swirls to an almost ridiculous length:


 

 Wow ! that looks like a piece of candy []  Nice


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 22, 2011)

This bottle has striations all over it.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice thread of information and pictures.  I have some bottles with striations and gathered glass that was not fully blended and skimmed from the crucible, before making bottles with the batch.  It didn't keep the bottle from holding the contents and it does leave us with some nice bottles to appreciate.  Thanks for the neat pictures shown in the thread 
 RED Matthews.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 22, 2011)

Rick, that Seitz is amazing! I've never seen a bottle with such amazing color! I'd rather find a local with that color than a puce eagle, dare I say it... [8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Rick, that Seitz is amazing! I've never seen a bottle with such amazing color! I'd rather find a local with that color than a puce eagle, dare I say it... [8|]


 I don't know about that! I love my Eagle like a son



 []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RED Matthews
> 
> Nice thread of information and pictures.  I have some bottles with striations and gathered glass that was not fully blended and skimmed from the crucible, before making bottles with the batch.  It didn't keep the bottle from holding the contents and it does leave us with some nice bottles to appreciate.  Thanks for the neat pictures shown in the thread
> RED Matthews.


 
 Red do you have pictures of your  stuff??


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 22, 2011)

Here is the Allentown blob (Lewistown) Jim gave me,it has some cool lines.  Thanx Jim cool bottle[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 22, 2011)

Close up---->


----------



## ajohn (Jul 22, 2011)

How 'bout a few jars??This one has milk glass stuff going on.Canadian jar with a reworked mold


----------



## ajohn (Jul 22, 2011)

Lightning with some amber stuff


----------



## ajohn (Jul 22, 2011)

A BALL IDEAL with some vertical


----------



## ajohn (Jul 22, 2011)

Another Canadian.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ajohn
> 
> How 'bout a few jars??This one has milk glass stuff going on.Canadian jar with a reworked mold


 
 Thats a cool one Milk glass strirs


----------



## rockbot (Jul 23, 2011)

swirls.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> swirls.


 
 Perdyyyyy []


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 23, 2011)

That's nice, Rocky!  What kind of bottle is that?


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 23, 2011)

Rick, I agree that Seitz is outstanding if you were ever going to have a bottle cleaned I think that one is a no brainer. I like to leave my stuff alone for the most part too, but that one deserves to shine. Ill try to dig out some pics.


----------



## ajohn (Jul 23, 2011)

Rock, that is an absolutely incredible little jar[]..I mean bottle.Do you know how to read the embossing?


----------



## rockbot (Jul 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> That's nice, Rocky!Â  What kind of bottle is that?


 
 Hi Red, ajohn,
 Its a  rare eight sided hair dye. I dug it out of a small virgin dump back 1999. It still has some content stain.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  appliedlips
> 
> Rick, I agree that Seitz is outstanding if you were ever going to have a bottle cleaned I think that one is a no brainer. I like to leave my stuff alone for the most part too, but that one deserves to shine. Ill try to dig out some pics.


 
  Hey Doug whats up,how ya been
    If I ever did clean it,it would be the first one for me.Maybe i'll give it a shot because if you look at it sitting on the shelf,it just looks dark,you can't see any of the good stuff.


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 24, 2011)

Been pretty busy with life but sneaking some digging in too. This heat sucks! Got some good permissions waiting, just trying to find the time.


----------



## geezer39 (Jul 26, 2011)

Lots of Stri-ations on this one. Don't know what it is. No Markings & about 9-1/4". Just looked and there's something around rim of bottom but it's not readable.


----------



## geezer39 (Jul 26, 2011)

Looking back at the whole thread, I guess mine doesn't have striations, cause there's not any color changes. Not sure now what mine would be.


----------



## rockbot (Jul 26, 2011)

The bottle is a tooled beer meant for one time use. I like them and keep what I find. They are usually very crude. That is a very nice one.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 26, 2011)

Here's one I dug that I _thought_ had striations....kept it this way,...still looks cool whatever the contents might be....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 26, 2011)

Here's one that really did have some striations...I think member Idigjars ended up with this beauty.[]


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello ajohn,  About the time those jars were being made, there was a lot of lot of white sneaker shoes rubber soles being used like a paint stick for a mold release agent.  So, I had to ask is this on the inside or the outside of the jar wall.  RED Matthews


----------



## ajohn (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey Red, neither, the white is in the glass.


----------



## geezer39 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks, your info also allows me to ID another bottle I have about 8-3/4" and dark amber.


----------



## probe buster (Jul 27, 2011)

Posted this in another thread, but it fits better here. It's a new acquisition from a great friend in the hobby.

 Lovin' the heck out of these pics you guys are posting. Swirled and striated bottles, jars and insulators is a big specialty of mine. I don't get the chance to get on this board often, but when I do I always enjoy it.

 Good to see you're still active Anthony John!

 Dwayne


----------



## rockbot (Jul 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  probe buster
> 
> Posted this in another thread, but it fits better here. It's a new acquisition from a great friend in the hobby.
> 
> ...


 
 Wicked jar probe buster! very nice.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 3, 2011)

tried a couple times to take a picture of this demijohn. It never seems to show up well in photos. Parts of the glass are totally clear some are yellow amber.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  probe buster
> 
> Posted this in another thread, but it fits better here. It's a new acquisition from a great friend in the hobby.
> 
> ...


 
 Niceeee! now that is one 1858 I wouldn't put in the basement in the dark. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> tried a couple times to take a picture of this demijohn. It never seems to show up well in photos. Parts of the glass are totally clear some are yellow amber.


 
 That's cool Gunth,clear to yellow.Do you have a pic of the whole bottle


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 3, 2011)

I'll try and take one next time its sunny and I have my camera out. Its basically just a 1-2 gallon demijohn , nothing odd , just color striations. Its the only thing I really have with color striations
  so I posted it.


----------



## botlenut (Aug 3, 2011)

Here's a bottle from my collection, that has some nice ones.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2011)

Joe cool bottle,I think I know who lives there [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  botlenut
> 
> Here's a bottle from my collection, that has some nice ones.


 
 wow now that looks kind of creepy,but cool


----------



## jarhunter (Aug 6, 2011)

Heres a fruit jar in picked up a couple years ago. Mike (SPD) suggested i post this one. Warren


----------



## jarhunter (Aug 6, 2011)

Again


----------



## jarhunter (Aug 6, 2011)

Again


----------



## jarhunter (Aug 6, 2011)

Last one. Warren


----------



## epackage (Aug 6, 2011)

Great shots Warren, alot of swirls in that thing for sure...Jim


----------



## jarhunter (Aug 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Great shots Warren, alot of swirls in that thing for sure...Jim


Thanks Jim, i have another bottle to post, but i have to dig it out of storage and take some pics.  Warren


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice,we need more like that in the pits[]


----------



## slag pile digger (Aug 7, 2011)

Those pics are nothing..... You should see that 1858 in person!!!!  OOOOHHH!!!!  AAAHHHHH!!!!! Awesome Jar!!!!!


----------



## jarhunter (Aug 8, 2011)

Here`s the other one that i dug out of storage. Warren


----------



## jarhunter (Aug 8, 2011)

more..............


----------



## jarhunter (Aug 8, 2011)

more.........


----------



## jarhunter (Aug 8, 2011)

more.................


----------



## jarhunter (Aug 8, 2011)

more.........     Warren


----------



## probe buster (Aug 8, 2011)

Ohhh...don't tempt me into going large! I'm trying to keep my swirl collection at quart and pint jars and bottles under 12", but that one sure is a beauty! A local collector had a demi display at the Pomona, CA, National and there were some killer swirled demijohns included. 

 Thanks for sharing that one, jarhunter.


----------



## jarhunter (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi probe buster, never intended to get into the large stuff, was out yard saling and stopped at a place down the road from my place and turned out guy was an old bottle digger/ dealer selling off what he had left, bought some fruit jars from him and just could`t let this one pass. Not old old 1941 and at 13 gallons, takes up some room, so sometimes its out on display, then put away. Warren


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 9, 2011)

Any bottle with crazy swirls shouldn't be in "storage" []


----------



## jarhunter (Aug 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Any bottle with crazy swirls shouldn't be in "storage"Â []


 Hi Rick, i know keeping it out of sight is not doing it any justice but with grandkids running around i just want  to make sure it doesn`t get damaged on my watch. It will be out on display soon.  Warren


----------



## slag pile digger (Aug 9, 2011)

NICCCCCCEEEEE!!!  Good luck finding a spot for that GIANT!!! 13 Gallons? WOW!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 9, 2011)

I hear ya,I shouldn't talk my puce eagle is in a dark box  []


----------



## jarhunter (Aug 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  slag pile digger
> 
> NICCCCCCEEEEE!!!  Good luck finding a spot for that GIANT!!! 13 Gallons? WOW!!!


 Thanks Mike, yeah it`s more of a floor bottle, so it needs to be in a safe area, something i am a little short on right now. Warren


----------



## justanolddigger (Aug 10, 2011)

I love this thread, like looking at all the neat flaws, I try to pick them up when possible. This is an open pontil med "PROF HAMELSKI'S LUNG RESTORATIVE" , I do believe it is a one of a kind, my digging partner & I dug it in Niles Mi, it is now in his collection. Doing research on the house, the owners son in the 1860's was in the civil war and came down with "consumption", its neat when the history goes right along with the bottles you find, hand in glove.


----------



## jarhunter (Aug 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  justanolddigger
> 
> I love this thread, like looking at all the neat flaws, I try to pick them up when possible. This is an open pontil med "PROF HAMELSKI'S LUNG RESTORATIVE" , I do believe it is a one of a kind, my digging partner & I dug it in Niles Mi, it is now in his collection. Doing research on the house, the owners son in the 1860's was in the civil war and came down with "consumption", its neat when the history goes right along with the bottles you find, hand in glove.


 very nice bottle olddigger, crudeness and swirls makes any bottle or jar a keeper. Warren


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  jarhunter
> 
> Here`s the other one that i dug out of storage. Warren


 
 looks like a bottle of hazelnut coffee[]


----------



## rockbot (Aug 24, 2011)

This isn't a striation or color swirl but don't know what to call it. Its smooth on the outside but protrudes inwards about a 1/8th of and inch. Its a tooled sake bottle.


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 24, 2011)

Rockbot, that is an interesting condition.  It looks to me like there was insufficient venting in the mold, so the air that was trapped between the mold walls and the parison when it was final blown in the mold; caused this form of air lock stand-off where the parison glass could not get to the mold cavity facel
 It is an interesting anomaly, so if you decide to sell it - I would like to have it in my brief case of marks on glass.  Let me know.   RED Matthews


----------

